# Free Book Finds (June 2012) - Please, No Self Promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the May 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## morantis (May 8, 2012)

I am trying to compile a list of these for a website, I will get back to you.


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

For the kids:
 

For teens:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Through a Glass Darkly* by Karleen Koen (Also Nook's "Free Fridays" selection)


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Number-humorous-romantic-mystery-ebook/dp/B0061YBMUQ/ref=zg_bs_154606011_1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fiction set during Galveston's 1900 Hurricane. Looked really interesting, I downloaded it.



Loanable.

Betsy


----------



## fofu01 (Jun 2, 2012)

I just finished reading this one. Pretty good if you can overlook a lack of editing. Story is great, but the editing is poor.

On Amazon B0050I607E it's .99 but its free on Smashwords. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/59158


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Russian Roulette by Austin Camacho - #5 in the Hannibal Jones series (I think I've picked up almost all of these free)
Also part of free Prime lending, so check the purchase price for sure.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Product Description:


> This book is about family relationships, friendship, adventure, romance and post World War II history. Especially appealing to those who love their grandmothers.
> 
> "Francesca of Lost Nation" is the story of a 59-year old woman and her granddaughter, Sarah, during the summer of 1947 in Lost Nation, Iowa. Together, these best friends beard an arsonist in his den, conquer the skies and demonstrate to one another the greatest truth about love.
> 
> Learn more about all these quirky characters of Lost Nation, Iowa and discover one terrific read!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wild Goose Chase by Terri Thayer
a cozy mystery with quilting as the backdrop


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

A true story of American missionaries Martin and Gracia Burnham's year as hostages in the Philippine jungle:


----------



## Mike83 (Jun 6, 2012)

I read ANY OL JACK by Jack Dexter for free today - really awesome book. Gay or straight is the question? IM GAY! Totally after this book


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

Descended by Blood is free currently. Imo one of the better YA PNR books out there.


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been hearing some good buzz about this one, I haven't read it yet though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## MariaJohansson (Jun 11, 2012)

The first part of the Novella Series _Nordic Fairies_ is currently available for free. It's a well written YA Romance with a new fresh theme of Nordic Fairies. It's short though, but there is one more part available and more to come.









http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Fairies-Series-ebook/dp/B006W90W38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339404124&sr=8-1


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005M667P4?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20  I Want it Now! A Memoir of Life on the Set of Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory [Kindle Edition]
Julie Dawn Cole (Author), Michael Esslinger (Preface)

_Edited--Affiliate codes other than our own are not allowed. Thanks. Betsy_


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Freebies - ENJOY! *AS ALWAYS, PLEASE CHECK PRICE BEFORE CLICKING!*


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

WISHBONE

thriller/horror​


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Look what's free only today and tomorrow on Amazon. 

I have it and I recommend it. Judith Arnold is a good read.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well-reviewed novel of politics and infidelity:



This one sounds interesting too..


----------



## jmason8282 (Jun 14, 2012)

This book is free until June 17th - I bought it, and now it's on promotion! Good thriller if that's what you like  http://www.amazon.com/HORUS-The-Seer-Illuminati-ebook/dp/B007Z8P88Y/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339710152&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gay erotic romance - a novella - by author Jay Di Meo. Free today and tomorrow.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*AS ALWAYS, CHECK PRICES BEFORE CLICKING!*


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

My Friend Miranda is out again for free. Brought out my feminine side it did. I thought it was lovely, moving and funny with it. Not my usual read!!!

http://www.amazon.com/My-Friend-Miranda-ebook/dp/B007TKP0E0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339872143&sr=1-1&keywords=my+friend+miranda


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a few of today's freebies from KindleBoards authors:​


historical
memoir​  
fantasy/
humor​ 
children's fiction
(3-book bundle)​


----------



## mmm0708 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Consciously-Parenting-Emotionally-Families-ebook/dp/B008668XRM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339947031&sr=1-1&keywords=consciously+parenting


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Free today and tomorrow (June 18 & 19)!


----------



## VictorBrodt (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/B0038KXKTW/ref=sib_dp_kd#reader-link
[img]Please list this book as free for your list.

A God Made Millionaire [Kindle Edition] 
Business, finance and inspiration

http://www.amazon.com/A-God-Made-Millionaire-ebook/dp/B0038KXKTW/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340036286&sr=1-2

Author Steve Main
The dates for free downloads are, 6/19/2012, 6/20, 6/21, 6/23 and 6/24 on Tues, Weds, Thru, Sat, and Sunday.

Wishing you, the very Best!

Victor Brodt


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Free 6/19-20: From Joshua Millburn, literary fiction latest book, Days After the Crash:  From Joshua's announcement on The Minimalists blog: "And although today marks the publication of this book (Kindle & Print), I don't want to over-hype the product itself; I'd prefer to let you decide if it's worth your time.

That's why Days After the Crash is FREE on Kindle today and tomorrow (6/19 & 6/20)."

Disclaimer - I haven't read his book yet, just a reader of The Minimalists blog passing along the info.

He's also the author of Falling While Sitting Down:Stories.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## AvidKindleReader (May 29, 2012)

I'm shopping on Amazon now and just downloaded these books for free...







They all look pretty good. Can't wait to read them!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Currently free great series also!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.warrenadler.com/

The current giveaway on Warren Adler's website is "Random Hearts", the novel on which the Harrison Ford/Kristen Scott Thomas movie was based. As before, fill in your name & email and you're taken to the page with links for downloading the mobi and/or epub versions.

NOT free on amazon.com, only through Adler's website.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:


literary fiction​


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Blacklisted-from-the-PTA-ebook/dp/B0054M8O8E/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_156279011_2 blacklisted from the PTA


----------

